# A new niche created by RRP?



## jem (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't know about other areas, but in my area most rental property owners don't know about how the new rules or how they will affect them. I spoke to one real estate agent (works for a large firm in the NE) who personally owns many rental properties locally who had no idea that she would have to use certified firms and certified renovators to do her maintenance work after April 22, and if she decided to do her own maintenance would have to become certified herself. She asked me if I would be willing to speak to all the agents in her office. The rental property management firms may be good markets for those who are planning to be certified.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like we all need to understand how to best market ourselves for being certified.

And I suppose just a little window sticker, line on a ad, or lapel pin won't be enough. We will need to make potential customers understand the ramifications, and many HO's will have no idea what the law means.

Hopefully when I take the course next month, I will learn more about what the HO should know. And I suspect when we all get comfortable, we will be having many discussion on how to use this to our best advantage.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

From lemons you make lemonade...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Good point Bill.
Apparently the EPA is mailing out logos and permission to use them in your media. Anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice to see people are finally coming around on here. Now like Ive been saying "Let's go make some money"


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

daArch said:


> Looks like we all need to understand how to best market ourselves for being certified.
> 
> And I suppose just a little window sticker, line on a ad, or lapel pin won't be enough. We will need to make potential customers understand the ramifications, and many HO's will have no idea what the law means.
> 
> Hopefully when I take the course next month, I will learn more about what the HO should know. And I suspect when we all get comfortable, we will be having many discussion on how to use this to our best advantage.


Soooooo in other words....scare them into compliance, just like the contractors were. And if that doesnt work, there's always :bangin:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

daArch said:


> Looks like we all need to understand how to best market ourselves for being certified.





NCPaint1 said:


> Soooooo in other words....scare them into compliance, just like the contractors were.


Good points/posts
Please keep in mind the rules have already been in place for years
The new law merely adds some "tooth" to the existing ones

Rental Prop. Owners have (supposedly) had to offer the "might be lead" (if it was possible) lit. to be signed by renters for years

Basically: Sorry but welcome to the club
...and yes, best to figure out how to market the fact that "we are compliant"


----------



## Paintuh4Life (May 20, 2009)

I just can't help but wonder how the public will embrace this. Will they accept it and pay more for their paint jobs, or will it drive people to hire non-compliant, underground contractors? :001_unsure:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paintuh4Life said:


> I just can't help but wonder how the public will embrace this. Will they accept it and pay more for their paint jobs, or will it drive people to hire non-compliant, underground contractors? :001_unsure:


Consumer behavior is no more or less out of our control than it was before. It is out of control. 

The fly in the ointment is that for homeowners, there is no liability of accountability. They have no incentive to do the right thing. As is often the case, the contractor bears full responsibility. And should be able to charge in a way that reflects that. I intend to do so, since that type of work is not an important part of the core of our business. Guys who need the work badly will be faced with some tough choices. 

I do predict that as soon as the homeowner figures out that there is no consequence to them for choosing the underpriced, uncertified trunkslammer, that will become very appealing as the rest of our prices have to increase to reflect compliant practices. 

Keep it in perspective though, I remember in the early 80s when vinyl siding was going to put an end to exterior painting. The sky was falling then, just a few clouds now.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Paintuh4Life; said:


> I just can't help but wonder how the public will embrace this. Will they accept it and pay more for their paint jobs, or will it drive people to hire non-compliant, underground contractors?


As I've been saying to other painting contractors a lot lately:
I can see a boat-load of $1200, $1099, $1150, bids..and one $500 bid
"Who they gonna call'

No matter how you slice it, it comes up "problem"

At least until everyone is compliant


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

slickshift said:


> As I've been saying to other painting contractors a lot lately:
> I can see a boat-load of $1200, $1099, $1150, bids..and one $500 bid
> "Who they gonna call'
> 
> ...


At least the new laws put an equal share of financial penalties on homeowners
(at this point) This is our only recourse (so to speak)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

slickshift said:


> At least the new laws put an equal share of financial penalties on homeowners
> (at this point) This is our only recourse (so to speak)


I'm aware of penalties for landlords or property managers, but not for homeowners at this point. I take the course in a week and a half.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Me too. I am taking it a a Ben Moore plant.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> ...but not for homeowners at this point.


Oh yeah...a point I've not even heard discussed
H/O used to have opportunities to encapsulate or whatever that we couldn't do unless certified
I've not heard one peep of a change in DIY lead-possible abatement choices

As far as I know, if some H/O (1978 built home or older) wants to grind the **** out of the exterior of their house, all is what it was a few weeks (and in the past years) ago


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Me too. I am taking it a a Ben Moore plant.


Nice to have a USA, and local, made product eh?


----------

